# Osmocote in Canada?



## SpecialEffect (Dec 10, 2009)

Rona, home depot, reno depot, canadian tire, possibily walmart... All in the plant section


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

agreed, i was at Rona last night and saw it


----------



## Raithan Ellis (Dec 19, 2005)

Just found some on Amazon.ca too.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

You want Osmocote PLUS, which is an entirely different animal than the regular stuff. I looked in all the big box stores when I bought mine and only found it at the local AG co-op. It's not nearly as common as the regular stuff, and it's a lot more expensive here. The half gallon sized jug I bought was around $18. I would guess you'd have to source it from a farmer's co-op type of store or online.


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

Raithan Ellis said:


> Just found some on Amazon.ca too.


 Same!


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks! Canadian Tire and Walmart didn't have it, but it is the wrong season! (not a lot of gardening under the foot or so of snow we have right now!). I have ordered the caps from a member here, but will keep the amazon link in mind if I ever want to do it myself, thanks!


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

If you guys up north are having trouble finding some, I can ship it to you. Pm me if interested.


----------

